# Tinkers Creek Preserve - Fishing Allowed?



## djrockytop (Jul 12, 2013)

I had a friend of mine who lives way over in Aurora approach me about whether a person could fish in a place called Tinkers Creek Preserve. Google search wasn't successful, so I thought I'd post it to my friends here. Anyone aware of if it's permitted? I assumed it was not permitted as it was a preserve and not everyone is catch and release and certainly accidents happen when catching fish and people do leave trash behind which is unfortunate, but I'm just guessing.

Thanks for any input!

-DJ


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

If you are referring to off old mill rd right by the tracks there, no you can not fish. I think it is call 7 ponds trail. I did once come around the corner on the trail up there and startle a guy into tossing a rod in the water. You can fish the state park


----------



## djrockytop (Jul 12, 2013)

samiam said:


> If you are referring to off old mill rd right by the tracks there, no you can not fish. I think it is call 7 ponds trail. I did once come around the corner on the trail up there and startle a guy into tossing a rod in the water. You can fish the state park


This is where he showed me on google maps:

[ame]https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=41.278903,-81.381594&daddr=Tinkers+Creek+State+Nature+Preserve,+1230+Old+Mill+Road,+Aurora,+OH+44202&hl=en&sll=41.279129,-81.38099&sspn=0.013691,0.027874&geocode=%3BCdYhUBw2Ji9wFdrmdQIdRyMm-ymxk6o_gBgxiDF_2uBauH7k-Q&t=h&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=16&z=16[/ame]


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

you can check here - http://www.ohiodnr.com/dnap

to answer the question, no fishing is not permitted on the nature preserve.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

samiam said:


> If you are referring to off old mill rd right by the tracks there, no you can not fish. I think it is call 7 ponds trail. I did once come around the corner on the trail up there and startle a guy into tossing a rod in the water. You can fish the state park


Thats pretty funny.. Wonder if he then went and fished it back out? lol


----------



## djrockytop (Jul 12, 2013)

chevyjay said:


> you can check here - http://www.ohiodnr.com/dnap
> 
> to answer the question, no fishing is not permitted on the nature preserve.



Works for me, I'll pass it on. Thank you. 

In other news, I'll be heading to Coe Lake early Saturday with a buddy to try and borrow some fish from the lake for a quick pic. If you see tall a guy in a green patagonia hat that's me, come introduce yourself. Always looking to meet new fishing buddies and put faces with screen names.

-DJ


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw that on google maps years ago and went to fish it. It is posted as no fishing. 
The mosquitos in that swamp are soooo bad, you wouldn't be able to fish it if you were allowed. I wanted to walk the trails to look at the ponds but had to turn around after about 100 yards.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

isn't there a entrance to the park on Aurora Hudson Rd.? It's been about 25 years ago that I met a friend at that park, he brought a belly boat, inter tube type, and he fished the big pond there thats closest to the Aurora Hudson Rd. By the first parking lot and pavilion. He had a big largemouth on and it towed him around for 10 minutes. Guess he shouldn't have had such light gear and he shouldn't have forgot his fins...lol The police didn't stop him or anybody else from fishing. I don't know if your still allowed to fish in the front ponds or not... but we seen the police about every half hour in and out of there all day....

or is that part considered the state park?


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

YES, You can fish the ponds at the tinker's creek park.
I fished it at the beginning of summer and there were a few anglers there.

It is a state park/preserve but has the following set of information
posted on location:

A 15-acre spring-fed lake offers anglers catches of bass, bluegill, crappie, perch and catfish. Bluegill and bass are also found in the two ponds located along Pond Run Trail. A valid Ohio fishing license is required.

The two ponds mentions are almost impossible to get shore access to.
But I did catch 2 large bullfrogs on a Yammamoto double skirted hula grub...
Yes two. I was baffled.

Peace.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Tinkers Creek State Park, you can fish it. you can also fish the 2 ponds if you can get to them. Bass fishing is just ok, nothing special. I live 5 min. from it and hit ti once in awhile if bored. The one by the tracks is off limits. I got a ticket for trespassing about 20 yrs ago while fishing those ponds. They have MANY HUGE bass in them!!!!! 

I had to hide my ip so i could log back in, hate that 15 min wait if you forget your password!


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

I wouldn't keep or eat anything from tinkers creek. In glenwillow there is a closed landfill and there is more trash water and leachate in there than you would think.. Just thought I would share my .02 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

